# Boeing, Kuwait reportedly near deal for 40 Super Hornets- 2015



## CougarKing (7 May 2015)

Super Hornets on the way for Kuwait?

Defense News



> *Boeing, Kuwait Said Near Deal for Up To 40 Super Hornets*
> 
> WASHINGTON — Boeing could be the latest international aircraft-maker to garner a deal for more fighter aircraft, with word that the US government is nearing agreement to sell up to 40 F/A-18 E and F Super Hornet strike fighters to Kuwait.
> 
> ...


----------

